# σκαλιέτα (πληθ. σκαλιέτες) = chocolate flakes



## Nancy (Jan 25, 2010)

Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς μεταφράζεται η σκαλιέτα; Για να βοηθήσω προκειται για απομίμηση σοκολάτας. Ωστόσο, δεν εχω βρει κατι περισσότερο. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη "σκαλιέτα" δεν αναφέρεται σε απομίμηση (ή μη) σοκολάτας, αλλά στην εξωτερική μορφή, μοιάζει ας πούμε με καραμελίτσες. Βλέπω εδώ, π.χ. ότι πουλάνε διακοσμητικά προϊόντα ζαχαροπλαστικής, όπως ροδέλες σοκολάτας, πουράκια, *σκαλιέτα γάλακτος/υγείας/λευκή,* χωνάκια. 
Η εικόνα της σκαλιέτας είναι αυτή:





Στη δε ονομασία της εικόνας, βλέπω ότι έχουν γράψει "σταγόνες σοκολάτας". Μήπως απλούστατα οι σκαλιέτες λέγονται αλλιώς σταγόνες, δηλαδή chocolate drops;

Προσθήκη: Ίσως μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία που τα πουλάει και να ζητήσεις να σου εξηγήσουν τι ακριβώς είναι, οπότε μετά θα είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί η απόδοση.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 25, 2010)

Στο ίδιο όμως το κείμενο με τα συστατικά διευκρινίζει οτι η σκαλιετα ειναι απομίμηση σοκολατας. Η δική μου αρχική σκέψη ήταν πως η σκαλιέτα είναι τρίμματα σοκολάτας. Γιατί το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε σταγόνες σοκολάτας, κομμάτια σοκολάτας και σκαλιέτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Ναι, δεν λέω ότι αποκλείεται να φτιάχνουν και σκαλιέτες από απομίμηση σοκολάτας, απλώς λέω μήπως δεν είναι συνώνυμα. Πάντως, εγώ θα έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο έναν προμηθευτή να ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς εννοούν, π.χ. αυτόν που σου γράφω από πάνω.


----------



## didge (Jan 25, 2010)

*σκαλιέτα (scaglietta)*

Καλημέρα.
Σκαλιέτα πιστεύω πως είναι τα chocolate flakes που χρησιμοποιούν ως διακοσμητικό στα γλυκά.
Σου παραθέτω τις εικόνες που βρήκα. Μπορεί να είναι στα ιταλικά, αλλά μια εικόνα είναι χίλιες λέξεις σε χίλιες γλώσσες.

http://www.irca.net/img/gamme/scaglietta.jpg
http://www.prodotti-tipici-siciliani.it/prodotto.cfm?ID=790


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2010)

Καλημέρα

Πρώτα πρώτα, δεν το ξέρω, για να είμαι σαφής. Όμως όλες οι έρευνες στο Google με οδηγούν εδώ και οι περιγραφές των προϊόντων με φέρνουν ξανά και ξανά εδώ, στο εμπορικό προϊόν Callets™. Μπορεί να πέφτω 100% έξω, αλλά μήπως είναι μια παραφθορά αυτής της επωνυμίας;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Ξεκινώντας από το scaglietta που μεταφράζεται flake, θα έπρεπε κανονικά να πούμε νιφάδες ή κάτι τέτοιο. Καλό θα είναι όμως να ρωτήσουμε τους Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες μήπως αυτοί καταχρηστικά αντί για νιφάδες, εννοούν τις σταγόνες, δηλαδή drops. Από την άλλη, αφού στο κείμενο ήδη αναφέρονται και οι σταγόνες, μάλλον κλίνουμε προς την κυριολεκτική μετάφραση του ιταλικού, δηλαδή νιφάδες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2010)

Αν πάτε στα Häagen-Dazs και ζητήσετε σκαλιέτες σοκολάτας στο παγωτό σας, θα σας βάλουν μικρά τετράγωνα κομματάκια σοκολάτας (λευκής ή γάλακτος). Ομοίως χρησιμοποιείται και στα Papagallino. Δεν είναι σταγόνες και δεν είναι τρούφα. Το όνομα _σκαλιέτα_ δίνεται στο συγκεκριμένο σχήμα. Το υλικό (αν δηλαδή είναι απομίμηση σοκολάτας ή όχι) δεν παίζει ρόλο στον ορισμό τού τι είναι σκαλιέτα ή όχι, και εξαρτάται από άλλους παράγοντες, όπως π.χ. τι βούτυρο χρησιμοποιείται κ.ά. που απορρέουν από τη σχετική νομοθεσία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Άρα ισχύει αυτό που υποψιάστηκα: μπορεί στα ιταλικά scaglietta να σημαίνει νιφάδες, αλλά τα μικρά τετράγωνα κομμάτια που περιγράφεις μάλλον δεν μοιάζουν με νιφάδες, σωστά; Οπότε τι κάνουμε; Το αφήνουμε σκαλιέτα, γραμμένο στα ιταλικά; Πώς το λέει η Ηaagen-Dazs της Αμερικής αυτό που ρίχνουν επάνω στα παγωτά για γαρνιτούρα (εκτός από chocolate drops που σίγουρα είναι στρογγυλά);


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

Τέλος πάντων, τα chocolate flakes είναι αυτά:




Ζαζ, έτσι είναι οι σκαλιέτες που σου σερβίρουν στα μαγαζιά που ανέφερες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2010)

Ο γκούγκλης ;) μεταφράζει το scagliette di cioccolato σε chocolate chips, που σύμφωνα με τη βίκι μπορεί να έχουν διάφορα σχήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ζαζ, έτσι είναι οι σκαλιέτες που σου σερβίρουν στα μαγαζιά που ανέφερες;


Όχι, είναι μικρά τετράγωνα κομματάκια με στρογγυλεμένες γωνίες, ομοιόμορφα στο σχήμα.


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 26, 2010)

ξύσμα σοκολάτας


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2010)

Αυτό το μαγαζί στην Μπανγκόκ λέει scaglietta = flakes. Είναι προφανές ότι σε άλλες γλώσσες όταν λένε scaglietta εννοούν τις νιφάδες σοκολάτας ή αλλιώς flakes. Αλλά αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Ζαζ, φαίνεται ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν εννοούμε νιφάδες, αλλά... σκαλιέτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2010)

(επειδή η ερώτηση είναι στο φόρουμ EL >EN)
Να ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς προσπαθούμε να βρούμε;
Πώς το λένε αυτό στα ελληνικά; Μα ...σκαλιέτα. Αφού στον γκούγκλη υπάρχει αναφορά και σε επίσημο έγγραφο (εδώ).
Ή πώς το λένε στα αγγλικά;
Ή τι είναι τελικά αυτό το πράγμα;

Edit: Να το βρούμε, να ησυχάσουμε. Έχω πάρει μισό κιλό μόνο από τις καταπληκτικές σοκολάτες που έχω δει από χτες... (Ίσως φταίει βέβαια που κάνω και συγκρίσεις με τις ντόπιες) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2010)

Ωραία ερώτηση: Ψάχνουμε να βρούμε πώς το λένε στα αγγλικά, αλλά εννοώντας το προϊόν που κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα. Δηλαδή, μπορεί στην Ελλάδα όταν λένε σκαλιέτα, να εννοούν παστίλιες ή τρίμματα ή κάτι άλλο και όχι flakes.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2010)

Ωραία. Γι' αυτό, αφού βρήκα εδώ τη σύνδεση με την Callebaut και τη σκαλιέτα παρέπεμψα στα συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα (στο ποστ #6 πιο πάνω) για να δούμε την εικόνα τους. (Μου φαίνονται παστίλιες).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι προφανές ότι σε άλλες γλώσσες όταν λένε scaglietta εννοούν τις νιφάδες σοκολάτας ή αλλιώς flakes.


Και στο προζ: scaglietta = flakes.

Βρήκα και κάποιες φωτογραφίες. Η πλήρης λίστα (έχει κι άλλες σκαλιέτες) βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.centrodecorazionidolci.it/home/decorazioni-in-cioccolata.


σκαλιέτες λευκής σοκολάτας|




σκαλιέτες σοκολάτας γάλακτος|


----------

